# Paper Tuning Rack Or stand



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

What do You use to paper tune Your bow. I used to go to a shop that had a stand with a roll of paper at the top. He would pull the paper down and it was held firm in a frame. Is this an item that I can buy somewhere? Does anyone know where to buy a system for paper tuning a bow? Thank You for Your help.


----------



## 1 Bad Bowhunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey i couldn't find one either, so i got a box of computer paper, built a rack out of two by fours , set the box at the bottom, pull up what i need and use push pins to hold it secure. Hey it,s crude but works great. Was gonna build one out of aluminium tubing later but decided no need. :shade:


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

I was using a little book shelf i had that i turned on it's side. Today after work i quickly threw together a little frame out of 6 strips of ash i had under my bench. I will do a nice one out of PVC at some point but for now this will work.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

My wife is a teacher and had some bulletin board paper that worked perfect. It's about 3 feet wide and comes in rolls of probably 50-100 feet. Check out a teacher supply store or hobby store.


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

These all sound like great ideas, I am surprised that with all the bow shops and with all the talk about paper tuning that there is not a unit available for purchase. Is there that many people that do not paper tune a bow? are they not doing it because they dont have a way to do it? with all these lazer square tools, new bow presses etc and all this top of the line tuning equipment available, I am surprised this is not a more popular thing. someone has got to make one of these things by now!


----------



## TMZ2 (Jan 7, 2004)

*paper tuning rack*

I built one years ago that has worked good for me. It toulk 6 PVC 90s, 4 PVC Tees, and 20Ft of 3/4" PVC pluming pipe. It was real easey and cost about $6 to build. Ive had it for 12 years and it works great. I made it the same dementions as the daily news paper so I dont have to buy paper. I just clamp on the Arts section and you have a bunch of tofu fart'n ferries to aim at.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

Lancaster Archery Supply has them available for $34.95. 

They are pretty simple to make from PVC. Another design I've seen is a 2 x 4 that screws to the top of a camera tri-pod. There are two rods sticking up that the paper is attached to.

On LeEarl's Video, he just uses a ladder and tapes the paper to it. He marks where the rungs are so he doesn't hit them.

There's got to be a million ways to hold up a piece of paper to shoot through.

Hope this helps, 
Allen


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

TMZ2 said:


> I just clamp on the Arts section and you have a bunch of tofu fart'n ferries to aim at.


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

*paper tune stand*

Eders has them for $119, the manufactured metal stands.

Pvc works as well.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

2x4 attached to tripod (the tripod doubles for use with chrono) and 2 holes for old arrow shafts. Use 4 of those big black paper clip things to hold the paper. I made it just big enough for a sheet of paper from our big game proclamation. There are tons of them left over every year at the bow shop! :smile:


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

2 green cattle fence posts with 1 broom stick taped to the top. then a $5 bag of clamps from wallyworld, clamp newspaper to the broomstick then roll another broomstick up the bottom of the paper a bit and clamp it. just make sure one of your chickens doesn't get on the thing holding your target up before you shoot.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Office supply house, like Office Depot or Office max, they have paper that works great for paper tuning. Comes in a roll for about 3-4 bucks. I built a paper tuner out of pvc piping from home depot, I think that cost lest than 20 bucks. It's amazing places are selling tuning jigs for over $100 bucks, I made one for less than 30 bucks total. :shade:
Almost forgot, we used an old real estate sign with no guts,that works good also.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Made mine out of PVC. 

All you need is about:

10-15ft of 1" PVC
(4) 1" T's
(2) 1" 90's

Then use newspaper.

Not as elaborate as others, but it is cheap and works.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I think this little paper tuner by Saunders would be nice to have.

http://www.sausa.com/pp14.html


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I use an old storm window frame and hang it from the ceiling in my basement/shop area. I use paper clips and tractor feed type computer paper.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a pic of what some of the guys are referring to with the PVC, this is not my stand, I saved the pic.


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

*I use the pvc rack and newsprint.*

I have used the ladder also with newsprint and shot through where your not supposed to walk if you want good luck. I dont like that thick brown paper I see some use as I think you want soft paper and want it mounted tight. I really like that saunders idea linked to above. It looks so easy to do is helt good and on the tripod you could always get the height right for anybodies target. Thats the problem with my pvc stand it only at one height.


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

I made a combo paper tuning rack/chronograph stand from 1" square tubing and 5/16" rod. I pick up "end rolls" from my local newspaper for $2.00 and have enough roll paper to last for MANY years. It's unprinted newspaper. Also the paper is great as a table liner for boiled seafood!!!


----------



## 1 Bad Bowhunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*Bush buck*

Not trying to change subject but i heard you mention lazer squaring device, don,t waste your money , you don't need it Just trying to help others avoid some of the gimmicks i blew money on. :shade:


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

1 Bad Bowhunter said:


> Not trying to change subject but i heard you mention lazer squaring device, don,t waste your money , you don't need it Just trying to help others avoid some of the gimmicks i blew money on. :shade:


Wish you'd told me that 6 months ago! :sad: 

(that's just what a pro shop guy told me, too. Said it was one of the many wasted expenditures he's made.....)


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

whats wrong with the lazer? I use it to set up every bow I think it works great! have You had trouble with it?
Thanks for all the ideas and photos, Looks like a trip to the old home depot is in order for the weekend. I am going to try the PVC pipe thing. Those stand look pretty rugged and look like they would work well.
Thanks again
Marc


----------



## 1bowhntr (Jan 2, 2005)

*More ideas!*

I built a PVC tester like the one pictured earlier except I hung it by two hooks from the ceiling. That way I can hook it to the ceiling, out of the way, when Im not using it. I buy a big role of light duty freezer paper from the grocery store. One role for around 10 bucks lasts years.

1bowhntr


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

i built on out of 1" pvc it cost me about 13 buck to make ,and i use freezer paper i buy at the supermarket! i got this pix here at archery talk and used it as a guide ,thank you to whomevers pix this is !! i've had it so long i forget whos it is! sorry


----------



## FLBowHunter2 (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's a thread I did over on Eder's last year with materials/cut list and pics. Also, some stands others have made. 
Best of luck.

Tuning Stand plans/pics Link


----------



## JackZ (Jun 5, 2004)

I hang a newspaper on a clothes line. Raise or lower to the required height. Hang a couple of 5" vicegrips on the bottom to keep em tight. My kind of price!
I use any section but I think I will use the arts section from now on!  

JackZ


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

I just got home from Home depot with some PVC and fittings. I am going to build a stand tomorrow. Thanks again for all the ideas.
Marc


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I made a frame with two very long sides out of 1x2 firring strips. Expoxied some 1/4 x 4 bolts in the bottom of the two long sides, cut the heads off at an angle. I do all of my tuning outside so I just stick it in the ground where I need it. It's just the right size for a full sheet of newspaper. Six extra-large binder clips hold the paper nice and tight. Plenty of room for making holes.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

I recently made one from an old lawn chair. 

Don't laugh...  

I took off the seat and backing fabric. Sawed the back section even with the arms. Attached a 2 X 4 to the arms. Drilled two holes in the 2 X 4's about 20 inches apart big enough to house two of my old aluminum arrows fairly snug. Rummaged 4 black paper clips from work. And presto! Paper tuner deluxe.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Heres the one I made. Very simple. Just a piece of wood with 2 threaded rods on each side. 

The good part....use an insert for wood to be able to screw your tripod onto it  Voila a paper stand that is height adjustable and it cost me a whole $5.00 in hardware :shade: 

Cheers,

Claude


----------

